# Axminster O'Donnell jaws - anyone have opinions to share?



## graduate_owner (7 Nov 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have finally decided that my Christmas wish list should contain the Axminster Goliath chuck. However there is a wide range of jaws and I'm unsure which to go for - the O'Donnell jaws look 'different' and I'm wondering what advantages they offer and whether they'd be a good option to start with.

Do any of you regulars use these, and would you recommend them to start with - if not which jaws would you recommend?

Also, does anyone have any negative experiences regarding the Goliath, or is it really as good as it appears?

Many thanks,

K


----------



## paulm (7 Nov 2012)

What work do you envisage doing with your chuck and jaws ?

I have a goliath chuck, a versachuck, a vicmarc and a cheap chinese clone, all use the axminster or the vicmarc jaws of various types and sizes.

The axminster o'donnell combined jaw sets (set of three, nesting) would be what I would buy now if starting out again on turning small to medium sized bowls, hollow forms and the like. The distance the jaws grip the workpiece in front of the chuck allow good access behind the workpiece which is helpful, and the depth of the jaws and the internal configuration also allows good grip on dowels/spigots/branches too whether using the dovetailed ends of the jaws or not. The latest design allows the smaller jaw sets to be mounted within the larger ones, being much quicker and easier to use than separate jaws that need to be dismounted and remounted. Probably the most flexible general use set of jaws available I would think.

You could manage with a cheaper single C type jaw set or similar if doing simple bowls of a similar design and size, but the set of o'donnell jaws should cover a much wider range of possibilities and are very good value I think.

The goliath chuck is also very serviceable and flexible in use and would be a good choice I would think.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (7 Nov 2012)

I have an axi clubman 80mm and the axi o'donnell jaws and I quite like them. No problems.


----------



## Silverbirch (7 Nov 2012)

What Paul says is spot on. I wish I had come across them sooner. They're just so versatile.

Ian


----------



## cornucopia (8 Nov 2012)

I also echo Paul's comments- I use the o-donnel 3 in 1 jaws for all of my boxes and mini hollow form work


----------



## Frank S (8 Nov 2012)

+1 for the O`Donnell jaws, very versatile, use mine a lot.
F,


----------



## chipmunk (8 Nov 2012)

Check out this thread for my views and those of some other O'Donnell jaw fans....

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/axminster-chuck-jaw-comparison-t62737.html

HTH
Jon


----------



## graduate_owner (8 Nov 2012)

I'm now convinced.
Thanks to all who gave their valuable opinions. The O'Donnell jaws will be on my Christmas wish list alongside the Goliath chuck.

K


----------



## John. B (8 Nov 2012)

Axminster O'Donnell jaws! 

Would not be without them. Probably the most used jaws I have.

(and I have a few)

John. B


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Nov 2012)

I am doing a project now that included me turning 12 tiny buttons. the outside dia is 9mm with a step of 6mm. The step is about 1/2mm deep and the buttons are about 2mm top to bottom. The hardest job was sanding the tint blip off the top. My fingers were all of 1/2", sometimes less, for the jaws. My O'Donnel jaws are fantastic for this up to this







18" diameter lazy Susan top. Need I say more?

Oh, 36 of these too






Just a load of balls I suppose really :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I love my O'Donnel jaws and would be lost without them!

I could post loads of photos of them from 10" totally unballanced elm bowls down to 1 X 1/12 dolls house candle sticks


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2015)

Necroposting again I know, but if you could only buy one set of O'Donnell jaws what size would you get. Middle ones I'm guessing?


----------



## Rhossydd (26 Jul 2015)

If you buy the large ones, you can buy the inserts to bring down the size at a later date.
If you just buy the middle size, you'd have to buy complete jaws for the other sizes.


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2015)

Good point! 8-[


----------



## graduate_owner (26 Jul 2015)

I bought the large size and the reducing inserts at the same time, which gave me a slight price advantage. I use them for practically all my chuck work. They give you improved access to the rear of the work plus (and more importantly in my opinion, they help to keep your fingers away from the whirling chuck jaws). I wouldn't want to be without mine. It takes just a few minutes to add or remove the jaw inserts - as long as you don't drop the screws into the pile of shavings at the base of the lathe.

K


----------



## Rhossydd (26 Jul 2015)

graduate_owner":2jdkxt08 said:


> as long as you don't drop the screws into the pile of shavings at the base of the lathe.


Just place a magnetic tray under the chuck on the bars. Anything that gets dropped, gets caught.

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... ories.html

Also a box of 100 spare bolts for less than a fiver is a 'no brainer' too.


----------



## chipmunk (27 Jul 2015)

I must admit I have an Ixo screwdriver with 4mm allen key screwdriver insert for that job. I was given the Ixo as a present and I thought it would prove to be a toy but in practice it works very well with the magnet in the bit holder keeping the screws from falling in the shavings. 

I also keep the screws in the jaw inserts and haven't lost any yet.
HTH
Jon


----------

